# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قول العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي في والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

من كتاب مجالس مع فضيلة الشيخ محمد الأمين الجكني  الشنقيطي – رحمه الله – 
كتبها تلميذه أحمد بن محمد الأمين بن احمد الجكني  الشنقيطي
ص : 40

... وكانت حلقة الشيخ محمد الأمين في المسجد النبوي تكاد  تكون الوحيدة به ؛ وذلك أن كثرة المدرسين بالمسجد إذا جلس الشيخ في حلقته التحقوا  بها للإستفادة , وكان الشيخ قد ذكر في بعض هذه الدروس أن والدي رسول الله -صلى الله  عليه وسلم- من أهل الفترة , وذكر ما يقوله أهل العلم في أهل الفترة.

وحدثني  – عليه رحمة الله – أنه استدعاه سماحة الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم إلى منزله , فلما حضر  رحب به وأوسع له في المجلس إلى جنبه ، وكان مجلسه ذلك الوقت ليس به إلا المنتسبون  للعلم , وكان بين أيديهم كتاب فيه مرجع.
قال الشيخ محمد الأمين: فلما انتهى  التسليم ناولني الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم الكتاب ، فإذا هو شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم  والمرجع فيه عند حديث " إن أبي وأباك في النار ".
فقلت: هذا الحديث كنت  أعرفه!
قال سماحة الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم: إنك قبل أيام قلت في الدرس كذا ، لما  قرر من أنهما أهل فترة.
قال شيخنا: قلت: نعم ، قلت ما قلت اعتماداً على نص من  كتاب الله القطعي المتن وقطعي الدلالة ، وما كنت لأرد نصاً قطعي المتن قطعي الدلالة  ، بنص ظني المتن وظني الدلالة عند الترجيح بينهما ، فهذا الحديث خبر آحاد ، ومثله  حديث أبي هريرة-رضي الله عنه- عند مسلم: " استأذنت ربي لأزور أمي فأذن لي ،  واستأذنته أن أستغفر لها فلم يأذن لي " ، ولكن أخبار الآحاد ظنية المتن ، فلا يرد  بها نص قرآني قطعي المتن ، وهو قوله تعالى: " وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى  نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً" [ الإسراء:15 ] ؛ أي: ولا مثيبين.
وهذا النص قطعي الدلالة لا  يحتمل غير ما يدل عليه لفظه بالمطابقة ، بخلاف حديث: " إن أبي وأباك في النار " ؛  فإنه ظني الدلالة ؛ يحتمل أنه يعني بقوله: " إن أبي " عمه أبا طالب ؛ لأن العرب  تسمي العم: أباً ، وجاء بذلك الاستعمال كتاب الله العزيز في موضعين:

أحدهما:  قطعي المتن قطعي الدلالة ، وهو قوله تعالى في البقرة: " قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ  إِلَـهَكَ وَإِلَـهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ " [  البقرة:133 ] ، وإسماعيل عمه قطعاً ؛ فهو يعقوب بن سحاق بن إبراهيم.

والموضع  الثاني: قطعي المتن لكنه ظني الدلالة ، وهو قوله تعالى: " وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ  إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ" إلى أن  قال: " وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطاً " [ الأنعام:84/86] ؛ فهو نص  قرآني على أن إبراهيم يطلق عليه أبٌ للوط ، وهو عمه على ما وردت به الأخبار ، إلا  أن هذا النص ظني الدلالة لأنه يحتمل أن يكون الضمير من قوله تعالى: " وَمِن  ذُرِّيَّتِهِ " يرجع إلى نوح ، لأنه قال في الآية من قبل ذلك: " وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا  مِن قَبْلُ " ، ولكنه احتمال مرجوح ؛ لأن الكلام عن إبراهيم.
وإذاً فإنه يحتمل  أنه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لما سأله الأعرابي بقوله: أين أبي ؟ وقال له: إن أباك في  النار وولّى والحزن باد عليه ، فقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : " ردوه علي " فلما رجع  قال له: " إن أبي وأباك في النار " .
يحتمل أنه يعني بأبيه: أبا طالب ؛ لأن  العرب تسمي العم أبا لا سيما إذا انضمّ إلى العمومية التربية , والعطف والدفاع  عنه.
ثم قال: والتحقيق في أبوي رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنهما من أهل  الفترة ؛ لأن تعريف أهل الفترة أنهم القوم الذين لم يدركوا النذارة قبلهم , ولم  تدركهم الرسالة التي من بعدهم , فإذا كان ذلك كذلك , فإن والد النبي -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- التحقيق أنه مات والنبي – بأبي وأمي هو – حمل في بطن أمه , وأمه -صلى الله  عليه وسلم- ماتت وهو ابن ستة أعوام بلا خلاف ؛ وإذاً فإنهما من أهل الفترة.
فقال  أحد الحضور: العرب كانوا على دين إسماعيل فعندهم نذارة أدركوها.
فقال له الشيخ  الأمين: هل أنت على بصيرة مما تقول ؟ فقال نعم.
فقال له الشيخ محمد الأمين: أين  أنت من قوله تعالى في سورة يس:  لتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أُنذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ  غَافِلُونَ " الآية [ يس:6 ] وما هنا نافية على التحقيق بدليل الفاء في قوله: "  فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ " ؛ أي: لعلة عدم إنذارهم.
وأين أنت من قوله تعالى في سورة  القصص: " وَلَكِن رَّحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن  نَّذِيرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ " الآية [ القصص: 46 ].
وأين أنت من قوله تعالى في سورة  سبأ: " مَا آتَيْنَاهُم مِّن كُتُبٍ يَدْرُسُونَهَا وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ  قَبْلَكَ مِن نَّذِيرٍ" الآية [سبأ:44].
وأين أنت من قوله تعالى في سورة السجدة:  " بََلْ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مَّا أَتَاهُم مِّن نَّذِيرٍ  مِّن قَبْلِكَ " الآية [ السجدة:3 ].

قال شيخنا: إن التحقيق في أهل الفترة ,  والبله , وأولاد المشركين الذين ماتوا صغاراً أنهم تشب لهم نار يوم القيامة في  عرصات المحشر فيؤمرون باقتحامها , والله يعلم من خلقه منهم للجنة فيقتحمونها فتكون  عليهم برداً ويذهب بهم ذات اليمين , ويعلم من خلقه منهم للنار فيمتنعون من دخولها  فيذهب بهم ذات الشمال , ذكر ذلك ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى: " وَمَا كُنَّا  مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً " الآية [ الإسراء:15 ].
وقال: إنه جاءت  بذلك أحاديث منها الصحيح , ومنها الحسن , ومنها ما هو ضعيف يتقوى بالصحيح والحسن ؛  وإذا كانت أحاديث الباب متعاضدة على هذا النمط أفادت الحجة عند الناظر  فيها.
فقال أحد الحضور: هذا تكليف والآخرة دار جزاء فهي يوم الدين.
فقال له  شيخنا: هل أنت على بصيرة من قولك هذا ؟ قال : نعم.
قال الشيخ محمد الأمين: قال  تعالى في سورة القلم: " يَوْمَ يُكْشَفُ عَن سَاقٍ وَيُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى السُّجُودِ "  الآية [ القلم:42 ] , أي يوم هذا يا معشر الحضور ؟ وهل كان هذا تكليفاً في عرصات  القيامة بنص كتاب الله ؟
وأيضاً , قد ثبت في الصحيح أن المؤمن يسجد لله يوم  القيامة , وأن المنافق لا يستطيع السجود , وتكون ظهور المنافقين مثل صياصي البقر ,  أليس هذا بتكليف في عرصات القيامة ؟
قال أحد الحضور: أليس بالإمكان حمل الخاص  على العام ؟ لأن الخاص يقضي على العام عند الجمهور ؛ فقوله تعالى: " وَمَا كُنَّا  مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً " الآية [ الإسراء:15 ]. دليل عام ,  والأحاديث الواردة في أشخاص معينين دليل خاص , فما أخرجه دليل خاص خرج من العموم ,  وما لم يخرجه بقي على عمومه داخلاً فيه .
قال شيخنا: إن هذا التخصيص لو قلنا به  لأبطل ذلك حكمة العام ؛ لأن الله تعالى تمدح بكمال الإنصاف , وأنه لا يعذب أحداً  حتى يقطع حجة المعذب بإنذار الرسل له في دار الدنيا , فلو عذب أحداً من غير إنذار  لاختلّت تلك الحكمة التي تمدَّح الله بها , ولثبتت لذلك المعذب الحجة على الله التي  أرسل الرسل لقطعها كما بينه تعالى في سورة النساء: " رُّسُلاً مُّبَشِّرِينَ  وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ "  الآية [ النساء:165 ].
وهذه الحجة التي أرسل الرسل لقطعها بيّنها في آخر سورة طه  بقوله تعالى: " وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا  رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ  أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى " [ طه:134 ] , وقال تعالى في سورة القصص: " وَلَوْلَا أَن  تُصِيبَهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا  أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  " [ القصص:47 ].
فيتعين بكل هذه الحجج عذر أهل الفترة بفترتهم في الدنيا , وأنهم  ممتحنون يوم القيامة , ولا يعلم من يقتحم منهم النار ممن يمتنع إلا الله الذي خلقهم  , والعلم عند الله تعالى هو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل.
ثم أن الشيخ عبدالله الزاحم قد  نصح بعض الحضور لهذه الجلسة قائلا : إن من نصيحتي لك أن لا تتكلم في مجلس فيه هذا  الرجل الذي تسلح بآيات كتاب الله ، ينظر إليها كأنها بين عينيه ، فلا يؤمن على أحد  عارضه أن يرميه بآية تخرجه من الملة ، نسال الله السلامة والعافية
منقول  للفائدة

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قال الله تعالى:
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم، و بئس المصير  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذآ ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تكاد تميَّزُ من الغيظ، كلمآ ألقي فيها فوجٌ سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: قالوا بلى قد جآءنا نذير فكذّبنا و قلنا ما نزَّل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلالٍ كبير  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و قالوا لو كنّا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنّا في أصحاب السعير  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: سورة الملك الآيات 6 - 11
قد كان ورقة بن نوفل رحمه الله على دين عيسى عليه السلام، و زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل رحمه الله على دين إبراهيم عليه الصلاة و السلام و كانا يعيشان بين ظهراني أهل مكة المشركين و أمرهما كان معلوما لكافة أهلها لا يخفى عليهم و أهل مكة بلغتهم النذارة إذ كانوا يعلمون إلى ما يدعو إليه الدينُ الذي عليه الحنفاء مثل زيد رحمه الله و أمثاله رحمهم الله أو النصرانية التي عليها ورقة رحمه الله.
ثم إذا شهد الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن والديه في النار كما ثبت في صحيح مسلم و مسند أحمد فهذا يدل على أنهما سمعا النذارة و ليس شرطا أن تكون من نبي مرسل لأنها تحصل بغيرهم أيضا و كل من يدخل النار سمع النذارة بنص القرءان.
هذا و قد نقل الملا علي القاري إجماع العلماء على دخول والدي النبي صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم النار فقال رحمه الله في رسالته "معتقد أبي حنيفة الأعظم في أبوي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام": ( وأما الإجماع ؛ فقد اتفق السلف والخلف – من الصحابة والتابعين - ؛ والأئمة الأربعة وسائر المجتهدين – على ذلك، من غير إظهار خلافٍ لما هُنالك ، والخلاف من اللاحق لا يقدح في الإجماع السابق، سواء يكون من جنس المخالف أو صنف الموافق) و به قال البيهقي و النووي و ابن تيمية و ابن كثير و خلائق رحمهم الله تعالى بل والكافة.
ثم قول أبي طالب حين حضرته الوفاة أنه على ملة عبد المطلب، دل ذلك على كفر عبد المطلب أيضا و دخوله النار أيضا إذ أن ملته هي سبب دخول ابنه أبي طالب النارَ فدخوله أيضا لازم خاصة و أنه أدركته النذارة تماما مثل مشكري مكة كما قرر النووي في شرحه على مسلم إذ قال :" فيه أن من مات في الفترة على ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار،وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة ، فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم وغيره من الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم " (شرح صحيح مسلم 3 / 79) ، ولقد بوب النووي للحديث "باب بيان أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار ولا تناله شفاعة ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين" 
قال الحافظ بن كثير رحمه الله تعالى "في البداية و النهاية" ج2 ما يلي :

زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل رضي الله عنه:
هو زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل بن عبد العزي بن رياح بن عبد الله بن قرظ بن رزاح بن عدي بن كعب بن لؤي القرشي العدوي، وكان الخطاب والد عمر بن الخطاب عمه، وأخاه لأمه، وذلك لأن عمرو بن نفيل كان قد خلف على امرأة أبيه بعد أبيه، وكان لها من نفيل أخوه الخطاب. قاله الزبير بن بكار، ومحمد بن إسحاق.
وكان زيد بن عمرو قد ترك عبادة الأوثان وفارق دينهم، وكان لا يأكل إلا ما ذبح على اسم الله وحده.
قال يونس بن بكير، عن محمد بن إسحاق: حدثني هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر قالت: _لقد رأيت زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل مسندا ظهره إلى الكعبة يقول: يا معشر قريش والذي نفس زيد بيده ما أصبح أحد منكم على دين إبراهيم غيري،_ ثم يقول: اللهم إني لو أعلم أحب الوجوه إليك عبدتك به، ولكني لا أعلم، ثم يسجد على راحلته.
وكذا رواه أبو أسامة، عن هشام به. وزاد: وكان يصلي إلى الكعبة، ويقول: إلهي إله إبراهيم، وديني دين إبراهيم، وكان يحيي الموؤدة، ويقول للرجل إذا أراد أن يقتل ابنته: لا تقتلها، ادفعها إلي أكفلها، فإذا ترعرعت فإن شئت فخذها وإن شئت فادفعها. أخرجه النسائي من طريق أبي أسامة.
وعلقه البخاري فقال: وقال الليث: كتب إلى هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه به.
وقال يونس بن بكير، عن محمد بن إسحاق، وقد كان نفر من قريش زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل، وورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى، وعثمان بن الحويرث بن أسد بن عبد العزى، وعبد الله بن جحش بن رياب بن يعمر بن صبرة بن برة بن كبير بن غنم بن دودان بن أسعد بن أسد بن خزيمة، وأمه أميمة بنت عبد المطلب وأخته زينب بنت جحش التي تزوجها رسول الله بعد مولاه زيد بن حارثة، كما سيأتي بيانه.
حضروا قريشا عند وثن لهم كانوا يذبحون عنده لعيد من أعيادهم، فلما اجتمعوا خلا بعض أولئك النفر إلى بعض وقالوا: تصادقوا وليكتم بعضكم على بعض، فقال قائلهم: تعلمن والله ما قومكم على شيء، لقد أخطؤا دين إبراهيم وخالفوه، ما وثن يعبد؟ لا يضر ولا ينفع، فابتغوا لأنفسكم، فخرجوا يطلبون ويسيرون في الأرض يلتمسون أهل كتاب من اليهود والنصارى، والملل كلها، الحنيفية دين إبراهيم.
فأما ورقة بن نوفل فتنصر واستحكم في النصرانية، وابتغى الكتب من أهلها، حتى علم علما كثيرا من أهل الكتاب، ولم يكن فيهم أعدل أمرا، وأعدل ثباتا من زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل، اعتزل الأوثان، وفارق الأديان، من اليهود والنصارى والملل كلها، إلا دين الحنيفية دين إبراهيم، يوحد الله ويخلع من دونه، ولا يأكل ذبائح قومه، فإذا هم بالفراق لما هم فيه قال: وكان الخطاب قد آذاه أذى كثيرا حتى خرج منه إلى أعلى مكة، ووكل به الخطاب شبابا من قريش، وسفهاء من سفهائهم.
فقال: لا تتركوه يدخل، فكان لا يدخلها إلا سرا منهم، فإذا علموا به أخرجوه وآذوه كراهية أن يفسد عليهم دينهم، أو يتابعه أحد إلى ما هو عليه.
وقال موسى بن عقبة: سمعت من أرضى يحدث عن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل: كان يعيب على قريش ذبائحهم، ويقول: الشاة خلقها الله، وأنزل لها من السماء ماء، وأنبت لها من الأرض، لم تذبحوها على غير اسم الله؟ إنكارا لذلك وإعظاما له.
وقال يونس، عن ابن إسحاق: وقد كان زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل قد عزم على الخروج من مكة، فضرب في الأرض يطلب الحنيفية دين إبراهيم، وكانت امرأته صفية بنت الحضرمي كلما أبصرته قد نهض للخروج وأراده، آدنت الخطاب بن نفيل، فخرج زيد إلى الشام يلتمس ويطلب في أهل الكتاب الأول دين إبراهيم، ويسأل عنه، ولم يزل في ذلك فيما يزعمون، حتى أتى الموصل والجزيرة كلها.
ثم أقبل حتى أتى الشام، فجال فيها حتى أتى راهبا ببيعة من أرض البلقاء، كان ينتهي إليه علم النصرانية فيما يزعمون، فسأله عن الحنيفية دين إبراهيم، فقال له الراهب: إنك لتسأل عن دين ما أنت بواجد من يحملك عليه اليوم، لقد درس من علمه وذهب من كان يعرفه، ولكنه قد أظل خروج نبي وهذا زمانه.
وقد كان شام اليهودية والنصرانية، فلم يرض شيئا منها، فخرج سريعا حين قال له الراهب ما قال يريد مكة، حتى إذا كان بأرض لخم عدوا عليه فقتلوه.
فقال ورقة يرثيه:
رشدت وأنعمت ابن عمرو وإنما * تجنبت تنورا من النار حاميا
بدينك ربا ليس رب كمثله * وتركك أوثان الطواغي كما هيا
وقد تدرك الإنسان رحمة ربه * ولو كان تحت الأرض ستينا واديا
وقال محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة: حدثنا أحمد بن طارق الوابشي، ثنا عمرو بن عطية، عن أبيه، عن ابن عمر، عن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل أنه كان يتأله في الجاهلية، فانطلق حتى أتى رجلا من اليهود فقال له: أحب أن تدخلني معك في دينك.
فقال له اليهودي: لا أدخلك في ديني حتى تبوء بنصيبك من غضب الله.
فقال: من غضب الله أفر.
فانطلق حتى أتى نصرانيا فقال له: أحب أن تدخلني معك في دينك.
فقال: لست أدخلك في ديني حتى تبوء بنصيبك من الضلالة.
فقال: من الضلالة أفر.
قال له النصراني: فإني أدلك على دين إن تبعته اهتديت.
قال: أي دين.
قال: دين إبراهيم.
قال: فقال: اللهم إني أشهدك أني على دين إبراهيم، عليه أحيى وعليه أموت.
قال: فذكر شأنه للنبي فقال: هو أمة وحده يوم القيامة.
وقد روى موسى بن عقبة، عن سالم، عن ابن عمر نحو هذا.
وقال محمد بن سعد، حدثنا علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن سيف القرشي، عن إسماعيل، عن مجالد، عن الشعبي، عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن الخطاب قال:
قال زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل شاممت اليهودية والنصرانية فكرهتهما، فكنت بالشام وما والاها، حتى أتيت راهبا في صومعة فذكرت له اغترابي عن قومي، وكراهتي عبادة الأوثان، واليهودية والنصرانية، فقال له: أراك تريد دين إبراهيم يا أخا أهل مكة، إنك لتطلب دينا ما يوجد اليوم أحد يدين به، وهو دين أبيك إبراهيم، كان حنيفا لم يكن يهوديا ولا نصرانيا، كان يصلي ويسجد إلى هذا البيت الذي ببلادك، فالحق ببلدك فإن الله يبعث من قومك في بلدك من يأتي بدين إبراهيم الحنيفية، وهو أكرم الخلق على الله.
وقال يونس، عن ابن إسحاق: حدثني بعض آل زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل: إن زيدا كان إذا دخل الكعبة قال: لبيك حقا حقا تعبدا ورقا، عذت بما عاذ به إبراهيم وهو قائم إذ قال: إلهي أنفي لك عان راغم، مهما تجشمني فإني جاشم، البر أبغي لا أنحال، ليس مهجر كمن قال.
وقال أبو داود الطيالسي: حدثنا المسعودي، عن نفيل بن هشام بن سعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل العدوي، عن أبيه، عن جده: أن زيد بن عمرو، وورقة بن نوفل خرجا يلتمسان الدين حتى انتهيا إلى راهب بالموصل فقال لزيد بن عمرو: من أين أقبلت يا صاحب البعير؟ فقال: من بنية إبراهيم. فقال: وما تلتمس؟ قال: ألتمس الدين.
قال: ارجع، فإنه يوشك أن يظهر في أرضك.
قال: فأما ورقة فتنصر، وأما أنا فعزمت على النصرانية فلم يوافقني، فرجع وهو يقول:
لبيك حقا حقا * تعبدا ورقا
البر أبغي لا أنحال * فهل مهجر كمن قال
آمنت بما آمن به إبراهيم وهو يقول: أنفي لك عان راغم، مهما تجشمني فإني جاشم، ثم يخر فيسجد.
قال: وجاء ابنه يعني سعيد بن زيد أحد العشرة رضي الله عنه فقال: يا رسول الله إن أبي كما رأيت وكما بلغك فاستغفر له.
قال: نعم، فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة أمة واحدة.
قال: وأتى زيد بن عمرو بن زيد على رسول الله ومعه زيد بن حارثة، وهما يأكلان من سفرة لهما، فدعواه لطعامهما فقال زيد بن عمرو: يا ابن أخي أنا لا آكل مما ذبح على النصب.
وقال محمد بن سعد: حدثنا محمد بن عمرو، حدثني أبو بكر بن أبي سبرة، عن موسى بن ميسرة، عن ابن أبي مليكة، عن حجر بن أبي أهاب قال: رأيت زيد بن عمرو وأنا عند صنم بوانة، بعد ما رجع من الشام، وهو يراقب الشمس، فإذا زالت استقبل الكعبة فصلى ركعة سجدتين.
ثم يقول: هذه قبلة إبراهيم وإسماعيل، لا أعبد حجرا، ولا أصلي له، ولا آكل ما ذبح له، ولا أستقسم الأزلام، وإنما أصلي لهذا البيت حتى أموت، وكان يحج فيقف بعرفة، وكان يلبي فيقول: لبيك لا شريك لك ولا ند لك. ثم يدفع من عرفة ماشيا وهو يقول: لبيك متعبدا مرقوقا
وقال الواقدي: حدثني علي بن عيسى الحكمي، عن أبيه، عن عامر بن ربيعة قال: سمعت زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل يقول: أنا أنتظر نبيا من ولد إسماعيل، ثم من بني عبد المطلب، ولا أراني أدركه، وأنا أؤمن به وأصدقه وأشهد أنه نبي، فإن طالت بك مدة فرأيته فأقرئه مني السلام، وسأخبرك ما نعته حتى لا يخفى عليك.
قلت: هلم! قال: هو رجل ليس بالطويل ولا بالقصير، ولا بكثير الشعر ولا بقليله، وليست تفارق عينه حمرة، وخاتم النبوة بين كتفيه، واسمه أحمد، وهذا البلد مولده ومبعثه، ثم يخرجه قومه منها، ويكرهون ما جاء به حتى يهاجر إلى يثرب، فيظهر أمره، فإياك أن تخدع عنه، فإني طفت البلاد كلها أطلب دين إبراهيم، فكان من أسأل من اليهود والنصارى والمجوس يقولون: هذا الدين وراءك، وينعتونه مثل ما نعته لك، ويقولون: لم يبق نبي غيره.
قال عامر بن ربيعة: فلما أسلمت أخبرت رسول الله قول زيد بن عمرو، وأقرائه منه السلام، فرد عليه السلام وترحم عليه، وقال: « قد رأيته في الجنة يسحب ذيولا ».
وقال البخاري في صحيحه ذكر زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل: حدثنا محمد بن أبي بكر، حدثنا فضيل بن سليمان، حدثنا موسى بن عقبة، حدثني سالم عن عبد الله بن عمر أن النبي لقي زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل بأسفل بلدح، قبل أن ينزل على النبي الوحي، فقدمت إلى النبي سفرة فأبى أن يأكل منها.
ثم قال زيد: إني لست آكل مما تذبحون على أنصابكم، ولا آكل إلا ما ذكر اسم الله عليه، _وأن زيد بن عمرو يعيب على قريش ذبائحهم،_ ويقول: الشاة خلقها الله وأنزل لها من السماء ماء وأنبت لها من الأرض، ثم يذبحونها على غير اسم الله إنكارا لذلك وإعظاما له.
قال موسى بن عقبة: وحدثني سالم بن عبد الله ولا أعلمه إلا يحدث به، عن ابن عمر أن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل خرج إلى الشام يسأل عن الدين ويتبعه، فلقي عالما من اليهود فسأله عن دينهم فقال: إني لعلي أن أدين دينكم فأخبرني. فقال: إنك لا تكون على ديننا حتى تأخذ نصيبك من غضب الله.
قال زيد: وما أفر إلا من غضب الله تعالى، ولا أحمل من غضب الله شيئا ولا أستطيعه، فهل تدلني على غيره؟
قال: ما أعلمه إلا أن تكون حنيفا. قال زيد: وما الحنيف؟
قال: دين إبراهيم عليه السلام، لم يكن يهوديا ولا نصرانيا ولا يعبد إلا الله.
فخرج زيد فلقي عالما من النصارى فذكر مثله. فقال: لن تكون على ديننا حتى تأخذ بنصيبك من على غيره. قال: ما أعلمه إلا أن تكون حنيفا. قال: وما الحنيف؟ قال: دين إبراهيم لم يكن يهوديا ولا نصرانيا، ولا يعبد إلا الله، فلما رأى زيد قولهم في إبراهيم خرج فلما برز رفع يديه فقال: اللهم إني أشهدك أني على دين إبراهيم.
قال: وقال الليث كتب إلى هشام بن عروة عن أبيه، عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر قالت: _رأيت زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل قائما مسندا ظهره إلى الكعبة يقول: يا معشر قريش والله ما منكم على دين إبراهيم غيري._
وكان يحيي الموؤدة، يقول للرجل إذا أراد أن يقتل ابنته: لا تقتلها أنا أكفيك مؤنتها، فيأخذها فإذا ترعرعت قال لأبيها: إن شئت دفعتها إليك، وإن شئت كفيتك مؤنتها. انتهى ما ذكره البخاري.
وهذا الحديث الأخير قد أسنده الحافظ ابن عساكر من طريق أبي بكر بن أبي داود، عن عيسى بن حماد، عن الليث، عن هشام، عن أبيه، عن أسماء فذكر نحوه.
وقال عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن أسماء قالت: _سمعت زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل وهو مسند ظهره إلى الكعبة يقول: يا معشر قريش إياكم والزنا، فإنه يورث الفقر._
وقد ساق ابن عساكر هاهنا أحاديث غريبة جدا، وفي بعضها نكارة شديدة.
ثم أورد من طرق متعددة عن رسول الله أنه قال: « يبعث يوم القيامة أمة واحدة ».
فمن ذلك ما رواه محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة، حدثنا يوسف بن يعقوب الصفار، حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد الأموي، عن مجالد، عن الشعبي، عن جابر قال: _سُئل رسول الله عن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل أنه كان يستقبل القبلة في الجاهلية، ويقول: إلهي إله إبراهيم، وديني دين إبراهيم، ويسجد._
فقال رسول الله : « يحشر ذاك أمة وحده، بيني وبين عيسى بن مريم ». إسناده جيد حسن.
وقال الواقدي: حدثني موسى بن شيبة، عن خارجة بن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك قال: سمعت سعيد بن المسيب يذكر زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل فقال: توفي وقريش تبني الكعبة، قبل أن ينزل الوحي على رسول الله بخمس سنين.
ولقد نزل به وإنه ليقول: أنا على دين إبراهيم، فأسلم ابنه سعيد بن زيد واتبع رسول الله ، وأتى عمر بن الخطاب وسعيد بن زيد رسول الله ، فسألاه عن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل فقال: « غفر الله له ورحمه فإنه مات على دين إبراهيم ».
قال: فكان المسلمون بعد ذلك اليوم لا يذكره ذاكر منهم إلا ترحم عليه واستغفر له. ثم يقول سعيد بن المسيب رحمه الله وغفر له.
وقال محمد بن سعد عن الواقدي: حدثني زكريا بن يحيى السعدي عن أبيه قال: مات زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل بمكة، ودفن بأصل حراء. وقد تقدم أنه مات بأرض البلقاء من الشام لما عدا عليه قوم من بني لخم، فقتلوه بمكان يقال له ميفعة، والله أعلم.
وقال الباغندي عن أبي سعيد الأشج، عن أبي معاوية، عن هشام، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت: قال رسول الله : « دخلت الجنة فرأيت لزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل دوحتين ». وهذا إسناد جيد، وليس هو في شيء من الكتب.
ومن شعر زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل رحمه الله، ما قدمناه في بدء الخلق من تلك القصيدة:
إلى الله أهدي مدحتي وثنائيا * وقولا رضيا لا يني الدهر باقيا
إلى الملك الأعلى الذي ليس فوقه * إله ولا رب يكون مدانيا
وقد قيل: إنها لأمية بن أبي الصلت، والله أعلم.
ومن شعره في التوحيد ما حكاه محمد بن إسحاق، والزبير بن بكار وغيرهما:
وأسلمت وجهي لمن أسلمت * له الأرض تحمل صخرا ثقالا
دحاها فلما استوت شدها * سواء وأرسى عليها الجبالا
وأسلمت وجهي لمن أسلمت * له المزن تحمل عذبا زلالا
إذا هي سيقت إلى بلدة * أطاعت فصبت عليها سجالا
وأسلمت وجهي لمن أسلمت * له الريح تصرف حالا فحالا
وقال محمد بن إسحاق: حدثني هشام بن عروة قال: روى أبي أن زيد بن عمرو قال:
أرب واحد أم ألف رب * أدين إذا تقسمت الأمور
عزلت اللات والعزى جميعا * كذلك يفعل الجلد الصبور
فلا العزى أدين ولا ابنتيها * ولا صنمي بني عمرو أزور
ولا غنما أدين وكان ربا * لنا في الدهر إذ حلمي يسير
عجبت وفي الليالي معجبات * وفي الأيام يعرفها البصير
بأن الله قد أفنى رجالا * كثيرا كان شأنهم الفجور
وأبقى آخرين ببر قوم * فيربل منهم الطفل الصغير
وبينا المرء يعثر ثاب يوما * كما يتروح الغصن النضير
ولكن أعبد الرحمن ربي * ليغفر ذنبي الرب الغفور
فتقوى الله ربكم احفظوها * متى ما تحفظوها لا تبوروا
ترى الأبرار دارهم جنان * وللكفار حامية سعير
وخزي في الحياة وإن يموتوا * يلاقوا ما تضيق به الصدور
هذا تمام ما ذكره محمد بن إسحاق من هذه القصيدة.
وقد رواه أبو القاسم البغوي عن مصعب بن عبد الله، عن الضحاك بن عثمان، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد قال: قال هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر قالت: قال زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل:
عزلت الجن والجنان عني * كذلك يفعل الجلد الصبور
فلا العزى أدين ولا ابنتيها * ولا صنمي بني طسم أدير
ولا غنما أدين وكان ربا * لنا في الدهر إذ حلمي صغير
أربا واحدا أم ألف رب * أدين إذا تقسمت الأمور
ألم تعلم بأن الله أفنى * رجالا كان شأنهم الفجور
وأبقى آخرين ببر قوم * فيربو منهم الطفل الصغير
وبينا المرء يعثر ثاب يوما * كما يتروح الغصن النضير
قالت: فقال ورقة بن نوفل:
رشدت وأنعمت ابن عمرو وإنما * تجنبت تنورا من النار حاميا
لدينك ربا ليس ربا كمثله * وتركك جنان الجبال كما هيا
أقول إذا أهبطت أرضا مخوفة * حنانيك لا تظهر علي الأعاديا
حنانيك أن الجن كانت رجاءهم * وأنت إلهي ربنا ورجائيا
لتدركن المرء رحمة ربه * وإن كان تحت الأرض سبعين واديا
أدين لرب يستجيب ولا أرى * أدين لمن لا يسمع الدهر واعيا
أقول إذا صليت في كل بيعة * تباركت قد أكثرت باسمك داعيا
تقدم أن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل خرج إلى الشام، هو وورقة بن نوفل، وعثمان بن الحويرث، وعبيد الله بن جحش فتنصروا، إلا زيدا، فإنه لم يدخل في شيء من الأديان، بل بقي على فطرته من عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، متبعا ما أمكنه من دين إبراهيم على ما ذكرناه.
وأما ورقة بن نوفل فسيأتي خبره في أول المبعث.
وأما عثمان بن الحويرث فأقام بالشام حتى مات فيها عند قيصر، وله خبر عجيب ذكره الأموي، ومختصره: أنه لما قدم على قيصر فشكى إليه ما لقي من قومه، كتب له إلى ابن جفنة ملك عرب الشام ليجهز معه جيشا لحرب قريش، فعزم على ذلك فكتبت إليه الأعراب تنهاه عن ذلك، لما رأوا من عظمة مكة وكيف فعل الله بأصحاب الفيل. فكساه ابن جفنة قميصا مصبوغا مسموما فمات من سمه، فرثاه زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل بشعر ذكره الأموي تركناه اختصارا. وكانت وفاته قبل المبعث بثلاث سنين أو نحوها. والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.

----------


## المقدسى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في هذه المسألة الأخذ بالأحاديث القاطعة بأن أم رسول الله وأبيه في النار بنص حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأما إستدلال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقطى رحمه الله بآية  (وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً ) كونها نص قرآنى قطعى الدلالة قطعى الثبوت في حتمية نفى العذاب عمن لم تبلغه نذارة الرسل وبذلك رد الشيخ رحمه الله أحاديث الآحاد القائلة بأن أم رسول الله وأبيه في النار كون القاعدة الأصولية تقول بأن الخبر الظنى لا يقوى علي معارضة القطعى عند التعارض وبقواعد الترجيح نقدم النص القرآنى القطعى  , ولعمرى هذا الكلام في غاية الصحة والقوة إذا كان أمر عدم بلوغ النذارة لكفار مكة أمراً محسوماً وهذا غير متحقق لورود الأخبار بأن زيد بن عمرو كان من الأحناف الذين فارقوا دين قريش وإستمسك بدين الله حسب وصوله إليه وهذا الكلام ينسف القاعدة من أساسها القائلة بأن النذارة لم تصل كفار مكة وبذلك نعلم يقيناً بأن الأحاديث القائلة بدخول أبوى رسول الله النار تجزم بأن النذارة قد وصلتهم وإلا لكان عذابهما دون نذارة وهذا ممتنع كون الحكمة الإلهية تمنع ذلك .                                                                      والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

أحسن الله إليك أخي المقدسي.
إضافة إلى ما ذكرتَه جزاك الله خيرا، القول بأن خبر الآحاد يفيد الظن ليس عليه كبار الحفاظ و مشايخ الإسلام من أهل السنة و الجماعة مثل ابن شهاب و يحي بن سعيد الأنصاري و مالك و السفيانين و ابن مهدي و ابن المبارك و ويحي بن سعيد القطان و يحي بن معين و أحمد و إسحاق و أبي حاتم و أبي زرعة و البخاري و مسلم و أصحاب السنن و المسانيد رحمهم الله بل يفيد العلم القطعي إذا كان صحيحا و توفرت فيه الشروط أما القول بأنه يفيد الظن فهذا قول الأشاعرة و غيرهم و إن قال به بعض من ينتسب إلى أهل السنة.
ثم ملاحظة أخيرة، تأويل الإمام محمد الأمين رحمه الله بأن الأب يطلق على العم، يرد بأنه ورد في مسند الإمام أحمد مرفوعا: إن أمي و أمك في النار. فهل تُؤَوَّلُ الأم هنا أيضا ؟!
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا و ارزقنا اتباعه و أرنا الباطل باطلا و ارزقنا اجتنابه. آمين.
اللهم اهدنا لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنط إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم. آمين.

----------


## تهامي من عسير

بسم الله .. أقول على شكل نقاط : 

- بالنسبة لأخونا الغالي المقدسي قال: " منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في هذه المسألة الأخذ بالأحاديث القاطعة بأن أم رسول الله وأبيه في النار بنص حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "
لا أعلم من هم أهل السنة ؟ وأتمنى إنك ترشدني على الكتاب الذي استقيت منه على هذه المعلومة  , وأنا أتوقع إن العلامة الشنقيطي - رحمه الله - أيضا قال ما فهمه من نص كتاب الله , وهو قد قرأ النصوص وظن أنه الصواب

- أما بالنسبة لبعض من بلغتهم النذارة فهذا لا يلزم أن أبوي النبي بلغتهما النذارة , هذا كلام ظني , والنذارة أصلا لم تبلغ قريش لقوله "لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم .." ولهذا الإمام الشنقيطي قال أننا نأخذ بالمتواتر إذا عارضه ظني

- استدلالهم كذلك بحديث النبي - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - : "أَزَل أُنقَلُ مِن أَصلابِ الطّاهِرِينَ إلى أَرحامِ الطّاهِراتِ" فكيف يكونوا مشركين والمشركون نجس 

عالعموم هذا ليس رأيي لكن ذكرته حتى نعلم أن المسألة خلافية لورود نصوص ظاهرها فيه شي من التعارض , فرجاء رجاء نترك التعصب لأن بعض الناس إذا سألته عن أبوي النبي يقول "مذهب السلف أنهما كفار" فأتمنى أننا نترك هالعبارات..والله اعلم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

السلام عليكم أخي تهامي و رحمة الله و بركاته.
وفقنا الله و إياك إلى ما يحب ربنا و يرضى آمين.
قد نقل الإجماع الملا علي القاري رحمه الله و هذا القول قال به الصحابة رضي الله عنهم و التابعون لهم بإحسان و الأئمة الأربعة و خلائق رحمهم الله...
ثم إذا شهد الشارع على أحد ما بدخول النار فهذا يدل أن النذارة بلغته بدليل آية سورة الملك و لكن لا نقول أنها بلغت كل الناس لذا ورد في التنزيل أن النبي صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم أرسل لينذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير و لتعلم أخي الفاضل أنه قد انعقد الإجماع على وجوب الأخذ بحديث الآحاد في العقائد والأحكام على السواء و أنها تفيد الخبر القطعي لا الظني.
قال الإمام الشافعي في كتابه " الرسالة " (ج1/ص457) : " ولو جاز لأحد من الناس أن يقول في علم الخاصة : أجمع المسلمون قديماً وحديثاً على تثبيت خبر الواحد والانتهاء إليه ، بأنه لم يعلم من فقهاء المسلمين أحد إلا وقد ثبته جاز لي ، ولكن أقول : لم أحفظ عن فقهاء المسلمين أنهم اختلفوا في تثبيت خبر الواحد ، بما وصفت من أن ذلك موجود على كلهم " اهـ .
وقال الإمام ابن عبد البر في كتابه " التمهيد " (ج1/ص8) - وهو يتكلم عن خبر الآحاد وموقف العلماء منه - : " وكلهم يدين بخبر الواحد العدل في الاعتقادات ، ويعادي ويوالي عليها ، ويجعلها شرعاً وديناً في معتقده ، على ذلك جميع أهل السنة " .
وقال الإمام ابن القيم ( مختصر الصواعق المرسلة 775) : " وأما المقام الثامن: وهو انعقاد الإجماع المعلوم المتيقن على قبول هذه الأحاديث ، وإثبات صفات الرب تعالى بها ، فهذا لا يشك فيه من له أقل خبرة بالمنقول ، فإن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم هم الذين رووا هذه الأحاديث وتلقاها بعضهم عن بعض بالقبول ، ولم ينكرها أحد منهم على من رواها ، ثم تلقاها عنهم جميع التابعين ، من أولهم إلى آخرهم " .
ولهذا أثبتوها في مصنفاتهم وكتبهم معتقدين موجبها على ما يليق بجلال الله تعالى ، ومن نظر في كتب المحدثين الأعلام – كالبخاري و مسلم و أبي داود و أحمد و ابن خزيمة - علم يقيناً أن مذهبهم الاحتجاج بأحاديث الآحاد في العقائد .
والقول بأن هذه الأحاديث ليست حجة في العقائد يستلزم تفاوت المسلمين فيما يجب عليهم اعتقاده، مع بلوغ الخبر إليهم جميعاً، فالصحابي الذي سمع من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- حديثاً يتضمن عقيدة مَّا ، كحديث النزول مثلاً ، هذا الصحابي هو الذي يجب عليه أن يعتقد ذلك لأن الخبر بالنسبة إليه يقين ، وأما الذي تلقى الحديث عنه من صحابي آخر أو تابعي فهذا لا يجب عليه أن يعتقد موجبه ، حتى وإن بلغته الحجة وصحت عنده ، لأنها إنما جاءته من طريق آحادي ، وهو كلام باطل قطعاً لأن الله جل وعلا يقول: { لأنذركم به ومن بلغ }( الأنعام 19) ، ويقول - صلى الله عليه وسلم- : ( نضر الله امرءاً سمع مقالتي فأداها كما سمعها فرب مبلغ أوعى له من سامع ) رواه الترمذي وغيره .
ثم قال رحمه الله : " فإن المطلوب من العمليات أمران : العلم والعمل ، والمطلوب من العلميات العلم والعمل أيضا وهو حب القلب وبغضه ، وحبه للحق الذي دلت عليه وتضمنته وبغضه للباطل الذي يخالفها ، فليس العمل مقصورا على عمل الجوارح ، بل أعمال القلوب أصل لعمل الجوارح ، وأعمال الجوارح تبع ، فكل مسألة علمية فإنه يتبعها إيمان القلب وتصديقه وحبه ، بل هو أصل العمل وهذا مما غفل عنه كثير من المتكلمين في مسائل الإيمان " ....... إلى أن قال : " فالمسائل العلمية عملية والمسائل العملية علمية ، فإن الشارع لم يكتف من المكلفين في العمليات بمجرد العمل دون العلم ولا في العلميات بمجرد العلم دون العمل " اهـ .
قال الإمام ابن حبان في مقدمة صحيحة : " فأما الأخبار فإنها كلها أخبار آحاد " ، إلى أن قال :" وأن من تنكب عن قبول أخبار الآحاد ، فقد عمد إلى ترك السنن كلها ، لعدم وجود السنن إلا من رواية الآحاد" (الإحسان في تقريب صحيح ابن حبان (1/156) .

----------


## أسـامة

سبحان الله.
برجاء قراءة كلام الإمام الشنقيطي وفهمه قبل وضع الردود. لأن الردود لا تشين الشيخ بل تشين واضعها في فهمه أو استعجاله.. أو عدم إلمامه.

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

السلام عليكم أخي أسامة و رحمة الله و بركاته.
أحسن الله إليك و جزاك الله خيرا.
يعلم الله معزة الشيخ في قلوبنا و حبنا له في الله و لله. كيف لا و هو شيخ مشايخنا رحمه الله رحمة واسعة و أسكنه الفردوس الأعلى آمين. لكن رغم كل هذه المحبة و التي لا يمكنني وصفها إلا أنني لا أتعصب له البتة و كل عالم بالكتاب و السنة لا يحب أن يتعصب له أحد بل يحب أن يتبع الحق أينما كان و حيثما وُجِد.
أكرمك الله و أجزل لك المثوبة. آمين.

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا أبا عبدالله.
في حقيقة الأمر.. وجدت أن الشيخ يتحدث في واد وذهبت الردود في وادٍ آخر.
كالقول بأن الإمام يردّ أحاديث الآحاد، فهذا القول بعيد جدا عن منهج الإمام.
ومن تأنى وتمعن قول الإمام.. فهمه.
ومسألة النذارة فيها بحث.. وردود، والأدلة النقلية تنفي وجود النذارة كما بين الإمام. ضف إلى ذلك أن المستمسك من بقايا أهل الكتاب كان مستمسكا بشريعة محرفة مبدلة، وكتابهم ما بين محرف مبدل ومحرف مبدل منسوخ.
وأما قصة زيد فإنها لا تثبت النذارة، وما نفع ورقة إلا لقياه النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
وكذلك فإن القول بالنذارة يلغي الحكمة من بعثة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
رعاك الله وسددك.

----------


## تهامي من عسير

أحسنت أسامة , أنا ما تكلمت عن الخبر الآحاد أبداً .. ذكرت أنه إذا وقع التعارض يقدم المتواتر فقط , لأني أعتقد أن الآحاد يجب الأخذ بها في العقائد كما هو الحال في الأحكام 

والمسألة القطعية التي لا يجوز فيها الإجتهاد / هي قطعية الورود وقطعية الدلالة , إذا كانت النصوص ليس فيها قطع وإنما تحتمل فتكون المسألة مسألة خلااااااااافية معتبر الخلاف فيهااااااا 

لا أعلم ليه التعصب المقيت الذي ابتلينا فيه !!!!!

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
أحسن الله إليكم و بارك الله فيكما و جزاكما الله خيرا. آمين.
1.المسألة مجمع عليها و ليست من المسائل المختلف فيها
قال القرافي في شرح تنقيح الفصول ص 297(حكاية الخلاف في أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام كان متعبدا قبل نبوته بشرع من قبله يجب أن يكون مخصوصا بالفروع دون الأصول ، فإن قواعد العقائد كان الناس في الجاهلية مكلفين بها إجماعا، ولذلك انعقد الإجماع على أن موتاهم في النار يعذبون على كفرهم ، ولولا التكليف لما عذبوا ، فهو عليه الصلاة والسلام متعبد بشرع من قبله -بفتح الباء -بمعنى مكلف لامرية فيه،إنما الخلاف في الفروع خاصة ، فعموم إطلاق العلماء مخصوص بالإجماع) اهـ
2.قال الدكتور محمد بن حسين الجيزاني جزاه الله خيرا في أطروحته في الدكتوراه :معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة و الجماعة ص 425:
يجوز التخصيص بالكتاب و بالسنة بأنواعها القولية: القولية و الفعلية و الإقرارية. لا فرق في ذلك بين الكتاب و السنة، فيجوز تخصيص الكتاب بالسنة و العكس، و لا فرق في ذلك أيضا بين المتواتر و الآحاد فيجوز تخصيص المتواتر بخبر الواحد.
قال الشيخ الشنقيطي: و اعلم أن التحقيق أنه يجوز تخصيص المتواتر بإخبار الآحاد لأن التخصيص بيان و قد قدَّمنا أن المتواتر يُبَيَّنُ بالآحاد، قرآنا أو سنة.اهـ و انظر روضة الناظر ج2 ص 161 و مابعدها و شرح الكوكب المنير ج3 ص359 و ما بعدها و مذكرة الشنقيطي ص 221-223.
الأطروحة أجيزت مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى في 25/01/1415 في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة. و قد تكونت لجنة المناقشة من الدكتور عمر بن عبد العزيز أستاذ أصول الفقه بقسم الدراسات العليا بجامعة أم القرى مشرفًا و الدكتور علي بن عباس الحكمي رئيس قسم الدراسات العليا الشرعية بجامعة أم القرى عضوًا و الدكتور أحمد محمود عبد الوهاب أستاذ أصول الفقه بقسم الدراسات العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة عضوًا.
قال جزاه الله خيرا ص 420:
القاعدة الثالثة: شرط العمل بدليل التخصيص أن يكون هذا الدليل صحيحا و لا يشترط فيه أن يكون مساويا أو أقوى رتبة من العام إذ التخصيص بيان و البيان يجوز أن يكون أضعف رتبة من المبيَّن فيجوز تخصيص الكتاب بالسنة و المتواتر بالآحاد.اهـ انظر مذكرة الشنقيطي ص 222.
قال الشيخ الإمام محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله في المذكرة ص 86:
أما قولهم إن المتواتر أقوى من الآحاد و الأقوى لا يرفع بما هو دونه فإنهم قد غلطوا فيه غلطا عظيمًا مع كثرتهم و علمهم...اهـ و انظر معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة و الجماعة ص 249.
و انظر مسألة إفادة خبر الواحد العلم أو الظن في مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ج13 ص353. و انظر أيضا مختصر الصواعق ص 466-468.
3.و قد وافق الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله الإجماع الذي حكاه القرافي رحمه الله و كذا الملا علي القاري رحمه الله.
سئل الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله هذا السؤال:
هل والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أهل الفترة؟سؤال من السودان أيضا: يقول السائل: قال الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم: *وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا*[1] وقد ورد في بعض الأحاديث أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر بأن والديه في النار. 
السؤال: ألم يكونا من أهل الفترة وأن القرآن صريح بأنهم ناجون؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله. 


أهل الفترة ليس في القرآن ما يدل على أنهم ناجون أو هالكون، إنما قال الله جل وعلا: *وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا*[2]، فالله جل وعلا من كمال عدله لا يعذب أحدا إلا بعد أن يبعث إليه رسولا، فمن لم تبلغه الدعوة فليس بمعذب حتى تقام عليه الحجة، وقد أخبر سبحانه أنه لا يعذبهم إلا بعد إقامة الحجة، والحجة قد تقوم عليهم يوم القيامة، كما جاءت السنة بأن أهل الفترات يمتحنون ذلك اليوم، فمن أجاب وامتثل نجا ومن عصى دخل النار، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((إن أبي وأباك في النار)) لما سأله رجل عن أبيه قال: ((إن أباك في النار)) فلما رأى ما في وجهه من التغير قال: ((إن أبي وأباك في النار)) خرجه مسلم في صحيحه. 
وإنما قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك ليتسلى به ويعلم أن الحكم ليس خاصا بأبيه، ولعل هذين بلغتهما الحجة؛ أعني أبا الرجل وأبا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلهذا قال النبي عليه السلام: ((إن أبي وأباك في النار))، قالهما عن علم عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ لأنه لا ينطق عن الهوى، قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: *وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى * مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى * وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى * إِنْ هُوَ إِلا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى*[3]، فلعل عبد الله بن عبد المطلب والد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قامت عليه الحجة لما قال في حقه النبي ما قال، عليه الصلاة والسلام، وكان علم ذلك مما عرفته قريش من دين إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام، فإنها كانت على ملة إبراهيم حتى أحدث ما أحدث عمرو بن لحي الخزاعي حين تولى مكة وسرى في الناس ما أحدثه عمرو المذكور من بث الأصنام والدعوة إلى عبادتها من دون الله، فلعل عبد الله قد بلغه ما يدل على أن هذا باطل وهو ما سارت عليه قريش من عبادة الأصنام فتابعهم في باطلة، فلهذا قامت عليه الحجة، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((رأيت عمرو بن لحي يجر قصبه في النار؛ لأنه أول من سيب السوائب، وغير دين إبراهيم))، ومن هذا ما جاء في الحديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم استأذن أن يستغفر لأمه فلم يؤذن له فاستأذن أن يزورها فأذن له أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه. 
فلعله بلغها ما تقوم به الحجة عليها من بطلان دين قريش كما بلغ زوجها عبد الله، فلهذا نُهي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاستغفار لها، ويمكن أن يقال: إن أهل الجاهلية يعاملون معاملة الكفرة في الدنيا فلا يدعى لهم ولا يستغفر لهم؛ لأنهم يعملون أعمال الكفرة فيعاملون معاملتهم وأمرهم إلى الله في الآخرة. 
فالذي لم تقم عليه الحجة في الدنيا لا يعذب حتى يُمتحن يوم القيامة؛ لأن الله سبحانه قال: *وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا*[4]، فكل من كان في فترة لم تبلغهم دعوة نبي فإنهم يمتحنون يوم القيامة، فإن أجابوا صاروا إلى الجنة وإن عصوا صاروا إلى النار، وهكذا الشيخ الهرم الذي ما بلغته الدعوة، والمجانين الذين ما بلغتهم الدعوة وأشباههم كأطفال الكفار؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل عنهم قال: ((الله أعلم بما كانوا عاملين)) فأولاد الكفار يمتحنون يوم القيامة كأهل الفترة، فإن أجابوا جوابا صحيحا نجوا وإلا صاروا مع الهالكين. وقال جمع من أهل العلم: (إن أطفال الكفار من الناجين؛ لكونهم ماتوا على الفطرة؛ ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رآهم حين دخل الجنة في روضة مع إبراهيم عليه السلام هم وأطفال المسلمين). وهذا قول قوي لوضوح دليله.
أما أطفال المسلمين فهم من أهل الجنة بإجماع أهل السنة والجماعة. والله أعلم وأحكم.
[1] سورة الإسراء من الآية 15.
[2] سورة الإسراء من الآية 15.
[3] سورة النجم الآيات 1-4.
[4] سورة الإسراء من الآية 15.

مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة الجزء الخامس.

فتوى الشيخ الإمام محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله 
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في فتاوى ( نور على الدرب ) :
" هذا السؤال ليس من الأسئلة التي يستحسن أن يسأل عنها لأنه لا فائدة منها إطلاقاً، ولكن بعد السؤال عنها لابد من الجواب " أهـ .
فأحدنا لا يرضى بالكلام عن والديه ، مهما بلغا من فسق أو كفر فما بالكم بوالدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !
أولاً : ما تعريف أهل الفترة ؟
أهل الفترة : هم الأناس الذي وجدوا في الفترة بين كل نبيين كعيسى عليه السلام ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
( تعريف العلامة ابن كثير - تفسير القرآن العظيم 2 / 35 - بتصرف )
وحكم أهل الفترة ورد في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
روى الإمام أحمد من حديث الأسود بن سريع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: أَرْبَعَةٌ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ
رَجُلٌ أَصَمُّ لَا يَسْمَعُ شَيْئًا وَرَجُلٌ أَحْمَقُ وَرَجُلٌ هَرَمٌ وَرَجُلٌ مَاتَ فِي فَتْرَةٍ: 
فَأَمَّا الْأَصَمُّ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّ لَقَدْ جَاءَ الْإِسْلَامُ وَمَا أَسْمَعُ شَيْئًا، 
وَأَمَّا الْأَحْمَقُ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّ لَقَدْ جَاءَ الْإِسْلَامُ وَالصِّبْيَانُ يَحْذِفُونِي بِالْبَعْرِ، 
وَأَمَّا الْهَرَمُ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي لَقَدْ جَاءَ الْإِسْلَامُ وَمَا أَعْقِلُ شَيْئًا، 
وَأَمَّا الَّذِي مَاتَ فِي الْفَتْرَةِ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّ مَا أَتَانِي لَكَ رَسُولٌ، 
فَيَأْخُذُ مَوَاثِيقَهُمْ لَيُطِيعُنَّهُ فَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ ادْخُلُوا النَّارَ، 
قَالَ: فَوَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ لَوْ دَخَلُوهَا لَكَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ بَرْدًا وَسَلَامًا. قال الألباني صحيح.
فهؤلاء يبعثون يوم القيامة ويمتحنهم المولى عز وجل ..
ثانياً : هل أهل مكة والعرب لم تبلغهم دعوة أو رسالة ؟
وهل نقول أنهم من أهل الفترة ؟
هم في زمن الفترة فعلاً لكن بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام والدليل على ذلك
قس بن ساعدة وزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل
بلغتهم الدعوة وآمنوا بها وأنذروا قومهم 
وخطب قس بن ساعدة مشهورة وغنية عن التعريف يعرفها كل أهل الأدب والبلاغة منها :
خطبة قس بن ساعدة الإيادي بسوق عكاظ :
" أيها الناس اسمعوا وعوا، من عاش مات، ومن مات فات، وكل ما هو آت آت، ليل داج، ونهار ساج، وسماء ذات أبراج، ونجوم تزهر، وبحار تزخر، وجبال مرساة، وأرض مدحاة، وأنهار مجراة.
إن في السماء لخبرا، وإن في الأرض لعبرا، ما بال الناس يذهبون ولا يرجعون؟! 
أرضوا فأقاموا أم تركوا فناموا، 
يقسم قس بالله قسما لا إثم فيه إن لله دينا هو أرضى له وأفضل من دينكم الذي أنتم عليه، وإنكم لتأتون من الأمر منكرا. "
إذاً ... العرب وصلتهم دعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام
يقول النووي رحمه الله – شارحا الحديث الأول - : 
" فيه أن من مات في الفترة على ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار ، 
وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة ، فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم وغيره من الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم " 
( شرح صحيح مسلم 3 / 79 ) .
ثالثاً : هل يفيد الإنسان نسبه أو قرابته ...
هناك عدة أسئلة ..
ماذا أفاد ابن نوح كون أبيه نبياً ؟
الجواب : ما قاله جل وعلا : { وَنَادَى نُوحٌ رَّبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ ابُنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ(45) 
قَالَ يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلاَ تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ (46) } .
هل نفع ابن نوح كون أبيه نبيا .. وكونه من أهله ..
أجابنا الشارع الحكيم عن هذا بالآية السابقة .
بل نفى أن يكون من أهله
لأنه كفر بالله عز وجل
سؤال آخر : هل أفاد امرأة لوط كون زوجها نبياً ؟
الجواب : قال تعالى : { قَالُواْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمٍ مُّجْرِمِينَ (58) إِلاَّ آلَ لُوطٍ إِنَّا لَمُنَجُّوهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (59) إِلاَّ امْرَأَتَهُ قَدَّرْنَا إِنَّهَا لَمِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ (60) }
يقول أحدهم : لماذا ؟ أليس زوجها نبياً ؟؟
نقول : لا تنفع القرابة في شفاعة أحد ونجاته من عذاب النار .
سؤال آخر أيضاً :
هل أفاد آزر كون ابنه إبراهيم عليه السلام نبياً ؟
الجواب : {وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلاَّ عَن مَّوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ }التوبة114
الخلاصة .. لا تنفع القرابة ولا النسب في شيء يوم القيامة .
فيوم القيامة : { وَاخْشَوْا يَوْماً لَّا يَجْزِي وَالِدٌ عَن وَلَدِهِ وَلَا مَوْلُودٌ هُوَ جَازٍ عَن وَالِدِهِ شَيْئاً }لقمان33
رابعاً : هل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول غير الحق ؟
لماذا هذا السؤال ؟
قال بعض الناس في الحديث الذي يقول فيه الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، 
عندما جاء رجل يسأله عن أبيه، فقال له صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {أبي وأبوك في النار}، 
فقال بعض الناس : إن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال ذلك وهو غضبان ؟
الجواب :
هذا الكلام من التأويل الباطل الذي يفسد الحديث، 
لأن الله سبحانه قد برأ نبيه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من أن يقول الكذب، حتى وإن قلنا أنه قال قولاً وهو غضبان، 
لأن الله سبحانه يقول: وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى * إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى [النجم:3-4] 
فمن يؤول ذلك ويقول أن حديث {أبي وأبوك في النار }، قال ذلك وهو غضبان فهذا كذب، 
ولو أن شخصاً قال لك -حتى وهو غضبان- سأعطيك كذا لو فعلت كذا وكذا، وتبين لك خلافه، فتعتقد أنه كذب عليك، وإن كان قالها وهو في حالة غضب، 
والنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا ينطق عن الهوى.
ولهذا لما كان بعض الصحابة يكتب حديثه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فقال بعضهم الآخر: 
{تكتب كل شيء تسمعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر يتكلم في الغضب والرضا فأمسكت عن الكتاب فذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: اكتب فو الذي نفسي بيده ما يخرج مني إلا الحق } 
ثم إن الحديث ليس فيه غضب: {أبي وأبوك في النار } هذا الحديث ليس فيه غضب ولا ما يستدعي الغضب، فلا يرد كلام رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الواضح الصريح بأقاويل الناس كائناً من كان.
خامساً : اتفق المسلمون في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها على صحة أحاديث البخاري ومسلم ..
ولا يوجد من ينكر ذلك إلا من شذ ...
روى الإمام مسلم في صحيحه من حديث أنس أن رجلاً قال يا رسول الله أين أبي؟ 
قال: "في النار"، فلما قفا دعاه فقال: " إن أبي وأباك في النار " .
وروى الإمام مسلم أيضاً من حديث أبي هريرة قال: 
زار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبر أمه فبكى وأبكى من حوله ثم قال: 
" استأذنت ربي في زيارة قبر أمي فأذن لي، واستأذنته في الاستغفار لها فلم يأذن لي، فزوروا القبور تذكركم بالموت ".
ولم ينه رب العزة نبيه عن الاستغفار لأحد من المؤمنين
فمن الذي نُهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاستغفار لهم ؟
اقرأ معي هذه الآية :
قال تعالى : { ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولى قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم } [التوبة:113].
فقد نزلت هذه الآية لنهي النبي عن الاستغفار لعمه أبي طالب ونهي المؤمنين عن الاستغفار للآبائهم المشركين ( راجع تفسير الجلالين ) .
والعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب فيشمل كل قرابة مشركة للإنسان .
فأخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بصريح العبارة التي لا تحتمل التأويل ولا التحريف : " أبي وأباك في النار " .
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينطق عن الهوى
وإذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرر أن والده مشرك في النار .
فمن نحن حتى نأتي ونقول للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا يا رسول الله إن والدك في الجنة ؟
أيعقل أن يعارض قول النبي وصريح عبارته بأفهامنا وعواطفنا وعقولنا القاصرة ؟
وأيضاً نهى الله عز وجل النبي عن الاستغفار لأمه ؟
فهل نأتي نحن ونعترض على نهي الله عز وجل لنبيه ونقول أن والدة النبي في الجنة ؟
أخرج الإمام أحمد من حديث بريدة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
إني أتيت قبر أم محمد فسألت ربي الشفاعة فمنعنيها..... الحديث.
منع الله عز وجل نبيه من الشفاعة لأمه !!
نأتي نحن ونقول هي في الجنة ؟
يجب علينا أن ندرك أن النسب لا ينجي الإنسان من عذاب الله تعالى ، 
يقول النووي رحمه الله : " من مات على الكفر فهو في النار ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين " (شرح صحيح مسلم 3 / 79 ) .
إذا كان والدي النبي في الجنة على حد من يزعم ذلك ؟
فما قوله في عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أبو طالب
فهو أشد نصرة للنبي من والديه ..
قال الامام مسلم رحمه الله في صحيحه :
و حدثني ‏ ‏حرملة بن يحيى التجيبي ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن وهب ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال : ‏لما حضرت ‏ ‏أبا طالب ‏ ‏الوفاة جاءه رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ 
‏فوجد عنده ‏ ‏أبا جهل ‏ ‏وعبد الله بن أبي أمية بن المغيرة ‏ ‏
فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم : "‏ ‏يا عم ‏ ‏قل لا إله إلا الله كلمة أشهد لك بها عند الله "
فقال ‏ ‏أبو جهل ‏ ‏وعبد الله بن أبي أمية :‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏أبا طالب ‏ ‏أترغب عن ملة ‏ ‏عبد المطلب ؟ ‏ 
‏فلم يزل رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يعرضها ‏ ‏عليه ويعيد له تلك المقالة حتى قال ‏ ‏أبو طالب‏ ‏آخر ما كلمهم : هو على ملة ‏ ‏عبد المطلب .
‏وأبى أن يقول لا إله إلا الله .
فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ‏أما والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك " . فأنزل الله عز وجل ‏:
{ ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم } 
وأنزل الله تعالى في ‏ ‏أبي طالب ‏ ‏فقال لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏
{ إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وهو أعلم بالمهتدين ‏} 
(مسلم رقم 132 وأخرجه البخاري أيضا برقم 4772)
فهل انتفع أبو طالب بقرابته من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وهل شفع نسب النبي له بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة ؟!!!
شبهة : قد حاول بعض أهل العلم الدفاع عن والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والحكم بنجاتهما ، 
وأن الله تعالى أحياهما بعد موتهما ، فأسلما وآمنا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم ماتا على ذلك ، 
واستدل على هذا بأحاديث موضوعة وضعيفة جدا لا يصح الاستدلال بها .
رد الشبهة :
" قال العظيم آبادي : " كل ما ورد بإحياء والديه صلى الله عليه وسلم وإيمانهما ونجاتهما أكثره موضوع مكذوب مفترى ، 
وبعضه ضعيف جدا لا يصح بحال ، لاتفاق أئمة الحديث على وضعه وضعفه 
كالدارقطني والجوزقاني وابن شاهين والخطيب وابن عساكر وابن ناصر وابن الجوزي والسهيلي والقرطبي وجماعة " 
(عون المعبود12/494 باختصار، وانظر: مجموع الفتاوى4/324) . 
و يجب علينا أن ندرك أن النسب لا ينجي الإنسان من عذاب الله تعالى ، 
يقول النووي رحمه الله : " من مات على الكفر فهو في النار ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين " (شرح صحيح مسلم 3 / 79 ) . 
ولم يكن حكم والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجده بدعا في ذلك ، 
فقد أصر والد إبراهيم عليه السلام على الكفر حتى مات على ذلك فتبرأ منه إبراهيم عليه السلام ، كما قال تعالى : { وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه } [التوبة:114] ، بل إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرر هذا الأمر بجلاء ، وذلك حين نزلت عليه الآية الكريمة { وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين } [الشعراء:214] ، 
قال : « يا معشر قريش اشتروا أنفسكم لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئا ، يا بني عبد مناف لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئا ، يا عباس بن عبد المطلب لا أغني عنك من الله شيئا ، ويا صفية عمة رسول الله لا أغني عنك من الله شيئا ، ويا فاطمة بنت محمد سليني من مالي ما شئت لا أغني عنك من الله شيئا » رواه البخاري (2753) ومسلم (206) 
وينبغي على كل مسلم أن لا يحكم عاطفته في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقرابته دونما حجة وبينة من علم 
فيبوء بالخسارة في الدنيا والآخرة ، والله المستعان " اهـ
4. الحديث المذكور أعلاه:
لم أزل أُنقَلُ مِن أَصلابِ الطّاهِرِينَ إلى أَرحامِ الطّاهِراتِ اهـ
أخرجه أبو نعيم في الدلائل و هو ضعيف جدا، إسناده مسلسل بالمجاهيل. قال ابن الجوزي:من وضع القصاص.اهـ و ضعفه الألباني رحمه الله.

اللهم أرنا الحق حقا و ارزقنا اتباعه و أرنا الباطل باطلا و ارزقنا اجتنابه.آمين.

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم.. بارك الله فيك.
هذه المسألة ليست من مسائل الاعتقاد ولا العمل. لذا لم ينشغل بها السلف لأنها من فضول العلم.
- وربما جزم بعض المتصوفة بنجاة أبويه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فبين الأئمة لهم أن هذا القول غير مسلم به.
- وربما جزم البعض الآخر بهلاك أبويه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فبين الأئمة كما بينوا لسابقيهم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والخلاصة:
- لا دليل ينص على أن كلمة "أبي" تشير إلى "عبدالله" تحديدا للاحتمالات المشار إليها. فالمسألة ظنية الدلالة.
- والذي يجزم.. قد جزم بشيء ظني غير منصوص عليه صراحة. وجزمه بعيد عن التحقيق والتحرير العلمي.
- ودعوى الإجماع دعوى عريضة جدًا فيها من التكلف ما فيها. وكلام السيوطي هزيل لا يقوى.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخيرا
- أجبرتني المشاركات على وضع رد في هذا الموضوع -على غير رغبة مني-، فليس لعبد مثلي أن يتحدث في مثل هذا.. فآخرتهم إلى الله -سبحانه وتعالى-.. وهو خير الحاكمين.
- لم أود مناقشة المسألة ذاتها، بل فقط للحث على فهم كلام الإمام الشنقيطي.
- أما المسألة.. لا يمكن الجزم فيها لاحتمال الدلالة.
بارك الله فيكم.. وأعاذنا الله وإياكم من كل سوء.

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

اتقوا الله في هذا الدين
اتقوا الله في العلم
اتقوا الله فينا
لو تكلمنا فقط فيما نحسن لكان خيراً لنا في أنفسنا وديننا ودنيانا.
لا أدري حقيقة كيف يتكلم في هذه الأمور الدقيقة من لا يحسن التفريق بين حجية خبر الواحد, وتخصيص السنة للقرآن, ومعارضة القرآن بالسنة!
يا أحبائي, الكلام في الدين إن لم يكن بعلم فهو معصية وإن وافق الصواب.
اتقوا الله في أنفسكم وارحمونا يرحمكم الرحمن.

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اللهم اجعلنا من المتقين، آمين.
أكرمك الله أخي أسامة و أثابك الله على حسن نيتك آمين.
الخبر الواحد قد تندرج تحته عقيدة و قد يندرج تحته عمل و ليس شرطا ان نأخذ فقط بالحديث الذي يندرج تحته عمل و نترك ما سواه و على هذا درج العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى.
ثم تأويل الأب الوارد في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم: إن أبي و أباك في النار اهـ على أنه ظني أي يقصد به العم، يرد عليه ما جاء في مسند الإمام أحمد مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم قال: إن أمي وأمك في النار.اهـ فهنا لا تأويل للأم إلا حقيقة الكلمة والحديث يتضمن عقيدة يجب الإيمان بها و يندرج تحتها عمل و هو عمل القلب خلافا لمن حصر الإيمان بتصديق القلب و كفى. ثم الحديث يخصص عموم القرآن و لا يجوز لنا مخالفة مضمون الحديث. و بالله التوفيق و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه ومن استن بسنته إلى يوم الدين، آمين.

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم.. حفظك الله.
قال الإمام الصنعاني -رحمه الله- في معرض كلامه عن أبوي النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:
أن مسألة إيمان أبوي المصطفى  -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- من مسائل الفضول، لا يخوض فيها من هو بمهمات دينه مشغول.
(مجموع رسائل الصنعاني - رقم 7)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من ناحية الأم فهو أضعف حجة من الأول، لثبوت أمهات له من الرضاع. وهذا لا يعد تأويلا من الأصل، إذ صفة الأمومة ثابتة لا خلاف فيها عند كلٍ من الفريقين.
وأخْتُلِف في إسلامهن.
ينظر كلام الإمام ابن القيم في زاد المعاد - فصل: في أمهاته -صلى الله عليه وسلم- اللاتي أرضعنه - ص 31 ت عبدالرزاق المهدي ط الكتاب العربي
فاحتمال الدلالة أوهن من الأول بكثير.
ولا يمكن الجزم به كما لا يمكن الجزم بالأول. والذي نفيته نفيا عاما غير مسلم به لضعف الدلالة وعدم التصريح كما في الأول.
ويبقى الاحتمال حتى نجد قرينة مرجحة.. فيكون الترجيح.. وإلا فلا.
فإن اجتهد أحد وقال بمقالة اجتهد فيها قدر جهده.. لم ننكر عليه اجتهاده. حتى إذا ما جزم.. بُيِّن له أن هذا الاستدلال لم يسلم من اعتراض. والجزم هو عين  الخطأ. وإلا فالاستدلال وارد.

- أخي الكريم.. الحديث لا يندرج عليه لا اعتقاد ولا عمل.. سواء أعمال القلوب أو غيرها.
فنحن لا نتعبد لله -عز وجل- بأن والدي النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حالهما كذا أو كذا.
ولكن الذي نتعبد به هو التصديق بما صح به الخبر. وأما دلالته إن كان هناك تنازع فيها بين بعض المتأخرين.. فما كان السلف الكرام ليذروا عملا قلبيا واحدا إلى الخلف. وحسبك بهذا.

- يمكن مناقشة العموم والخصوص إن ثبتت الدلالة.. وإلا فلا.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن خوسي

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام.
فقط أردت أن أذكر الإخوان أن الاجتهاد جائز حتى في فروع الاعتقاد وأن الردود في مسائل الاجتهاد ليست واجبة بل ولا مستحبة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## محرز الباجي

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  حلها بسيط يا إخوان والجمع  ممكن  هين ولا تعارض بين  آيات النذارة  التي نفاها الله عز وجل عن قريش وبين دخول من سيدخل  النار بعد إمتحانه في عرصات القيامة فأبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بإعتبار ما سيجيبان يوم القيامة لا  بإعتبار ما كان منهما  في الدنيا وقد  أخبر  الله نبيه  بهذا الغيب فما وجه الغرابة ولا تعارض بين المتواتر والآحاد في الأخبار كلها تفيد العلم ما دامت قد ثبتت بالأحاديث الصحيحة لتكفل الله بحفظ دينة قرآنا وسنة وقد أمنا أن يختلط الوحي بما دونه علمه من علمه وجهله من جهله وكفانا الله الظن ومشتقاته فهذه بدعة أصولية ولغوية قبيحة دخلت على أهل السنة من المعتزلة والأشاعرة ما كان يعرفها  رجال القرون المفضلة

----------


## محمود أبو عبد البر

> من كتاب مجالس مع فضيلة الشيخ محمد الأمين الجكني  الشنقيطي – رحمه الله – 
> كتبها تلميذه أحمد بن محمد الأمين بن احمد الجكني  الشنقيطي
> ص : 40
> 
> ... وكانت حلقة الشيخ محمد الأمين في المسجد النبوي تكاد  تكون الوحيدة به ؛ وذلك أن كثرة المدرسين بالمسجد إذا جلس الشيخ في حلقته التحقوا  بها للإستفادة , وكان الشيخ قد ذكر في بعض هذه الدروس أن والدي رسول الله -صلى الله  عليه وسلم- من أهل الفترة , وذكر ما يقوله أهل العلم في أهل الفترة.
> 
> وحدثني  – عليه رحمة الله – أنه استدعاه سماحة الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم إلى منزله , فلما حضر  رحب به وأوسع له في المجلس إلى جنبه ، وكان مجلسه ذلك الوقت ليس به إلا المنتسبون  للعلم , وكان بين أيديهم كتاب فيه مرجع.
> قال الشيخ محمد الأمين: فلما انتهى  التسليم ناولني الشيخ عبد الله الزاحم الكتاب ، فإذا هو شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم  والمرجع فيه عند حديث " إن أبي وأباك في النار ".
> فقلت: هذا الحديث كنت  أعرفه!
> ...


الجواب على الشيخ محمد الأمين رحمه الله يسير وهو وما يمنع أن الله أطلع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن اباه سيمتحن في عرصات القيامة ولن يجيب ولذلك سيكون من أهل النار، كما اطلعه أن عبادا من أمته سيدخلون الجنة، يعني هذا الاستشكال وهذا الحشد والمقابلة بين النصوص من أجل أمر ممكن عقلا وشرعا.

----------


## أبو عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل

رحم الله الشيخ وجزيت خيرا \

----------

